# Intense Recluse 2017



## xxRS88xx (13. Dezember 2016)

Da es noch keinen offiziellen Thread gibt, eröffne ich jetzt einfach mal einen über das neue Intense Recluse.

Auf dem Foto befindet sich ein PRO Modell, welches noch zum ELITE Modell aufgerüstet wird (Carbon Laufradsatz) und welches ich gerade für den Shop aufbaue.

Gibts schon andere Recluse Besitzer?


----------



## xxRS88xx (15. Dezember 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild vom Komplettbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (16. Januar 2017)

Nicht mehr lang... 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2103991]
	
[/URL]


----------



## xxRS88xx (16. Januar 2017)

Matte schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lang...



Sehr fein 
Welche Variante und Farbe hast du ausgewählt?


----------



## Matte (17. Januar 2017)

Will doch nicht gleich alles verraten...


----------



## Matte (18. Januar 2017)

Final Countdown!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104377]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Matte (18. Januar 2017)

Yes!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104379]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Matte (19. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank an Daan von https://www.bastabikes.nl/bikes/ für den Spitzenservice! 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104542]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104543]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104544]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104545]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104546]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2104547]
	
[/URL]


----------



## _Olli (19. Januar 2017)

die farbe ist echt geil.
hat der shop das frame verschickt oder du dort abgeholt?


----------



## Matte (19. Januar 2017)

@_Olli Ich war einmal vor der Bestellung vor Ort wegen einer Probefahrt, da ich mit meiner Größe zwischen medium und large liege.

Jetzt verschicken sie via DHL vom deutschen Nachbarort aus.

Und ja, die Farbe ist der Knaller.


----------



## _Olli (20. Januar 2017)

Matte schrieb:


> @_Olli Ich war einmal vor der Bestellung vor Ort wegen einer Probefahrt, da ich mit meiner Größe zwischen medium und large liege.
> 
> Jetzt verschicken sie via DHL vom deutschen Nachbarort aus.
> 
> Und ja, die Farbe ist der Knaller.



danke dir für die rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (21. Januar 2017)

dann bin ich mal auf den Aufbau gespannt... ist das ein L?


----------



## xxRS88xx (22. Januar 2017)

Jetzt mit Carbon Laufradsatz


----------



## Matte (24. Januar 2017)

@bachmayeah Ja, das ist ein L Rahmen. 

Da mir mein vorheriges Bike gestohlen wurde, stand ich erstmal mit nix da. Deshalb hab ich ein Komplettbike in der Pro-Ausstattung genommen. 

Zunächst gibt es nur kleine Änderungen (andere Sattelstütze und Vorbau wegen persönlicher Präferenzen) und es wird erstmal ausgiebig gefahren und getestet.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Januar 2017)

der Bereich um die Sattelstützenaufnahme gefällt mir nicht so, aber probefahren würde ich es dennoch mal gerne. 
Farbe ist schick und Qualität schaut auf den Fotos auch gut aus.


----------



## Matte (24. Januar 2017)

Ja, da bin ich bei Dir. Da hätten sie ein wenig mehr Liebe reinstecken können. 

Da ich eh immer mit Baggyshorts fahre, stört das aber nicht weiter, wenn ich vor der Eisdiele draufsitze... 

Bin auch sehr gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt im Gelände!


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Februar 2017)

wird sicherlich ne menge spass machen, oder bereits gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (6. Februar 2017)

Kommendes Wochenende ist Jungfernfahrt! 

Bericht folgt. Fühle mich wie ein Kind vor Weihnachten...


----------



## Toemmes (16. Februar 2017)

Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn im Vergleich zu deiner Körpergröße?


----------



## Matte (9. April 2017)

So, das Bike stand jetzt tatsächlich zwei Monate im Keller, bevor es bewegt werden durfte. War einen Monat beruflich im Ausland und danach ließen Job und Familie kein Fahren zu.

Heute dann Premiere - zusammen mit Sohnemann. Weswegen es gemütlich zur Sache ging. Ein wenig Hüpfen hier und da und vor allem die Gewissheit, dass ich verdammt viel Spaß mit dem Bike haben werde.

Ich bin 180cm groß und habe mich nach meinem vorigen Bike, einem sehr kompakten Tracer 2 in Medium, diesmal für ein Large entschieden.

Ohne jetzt das Bike standesgemäß bewegt zu haben, fühlt es sich genau richtig an.

Allerdings habe ich nicht die 150mm Sattelstütze verbaut, sondern eine kürzere.


----------



## Matte (9. April 2017)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Matte (2. Mai 2017)

So, jetzt endlich die erste richtige Tour gemacht. 

Erstes Fazit: viel Licht und auch etwas Schatten. 

Aber erstmal ein Foto:

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2143095]
	
[/URL]

Mein vorheriges Bike war ein 26"-Alu-Tracer 2 in Größe Medium. Definitiv kompakt, aber mir gefiel es so. 
Bei der schon erwähnten Probefahrt mit dem Recluse habe ich mich dann für einen längeren, größeren Rahmen entschieden. Sprich, es ist ein Large geworden. 

Die erste technische Abfahrt mit engen Kurven war dann etwas hakelig, was aber primär an mir lag, da es einige Zeit her ist, dass ich das letzte Mal im Gelände unterwegs war. Also erstmal eine Tour gemacht und auf der dann alles mitgenommen, was kreuzte. 

Und ich bin wirklich glücklich mit dem Bike. 

Es klettert wie eine Bergziege. Der Lockout am Dämpfer ist bei Steigungen nicht nötig. Den habe ich nur bei der 13km langen Anfahrt quer durch die Stadt benutzt. Das ist dann wie Hardtail fahren. Der Körpereinsatz bei Steigungen in Verbindungen mit Wurzeln etc. ist deutlich geringer als das beim Tracer notwendig war. Ganz klar Daumen nach oben. Schattenseite: Berg hoch ist immer noch anstrengend. 

Berg ab ist dann ganz klar: Je schneller, desto besser. Es macht einen Heidenspaß, lässt sich wunderbar zirkeln (dann doch) und verzeiht meinen Post-Winter-Fahrstil bestens. Das Bike kann einiges, da kann ich noch viel aufholen und es sieht, wie ich finde, wirklich schnieke aus.

Einziges Manko: Der Sattel ist für den Arsch. Au, da muss was anderes her. 

Noch ein Foto? Gerne:

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2143094]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Middlfrank (14. Juli 2017)

@Matte Darf ich fragen, was der Schlitten in deiner Ausstattung insgesamt wiegt?


----------



## Matte (14. Juli 2017)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> @Matte Darf ich fragen, was der Schlitten in deiner Ausstattung insgesamt wiegt?



Hab kein Waage und es nie an eine gehängt.
Ich schau, das ich das bei einem Kollegen nachhole.
Info folgt.


----------

